# Love me some Germans



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

I saved a gsp from going to the pound a couple of months ago and I think he's going to be a pretty awesome dog. Last night I lost track of him for a second and didn't see where he went so I spent the next 45 minutes walking the neighborhood looking for him. I gave up and just happened to look in my neighbors garage as I walked past and caught a glimpse of his head. He had cornered the neighbors cat and hadn't moved for 45 minutes! It was awesome! For all of you cat lovers, the cat was, unfortunately, unharmed after I picked him up and carried him out of the garage. This cat runs free and has ruined a ton of my stuff, I was kind of hoping it wasn't going to be around any more but Chip just pointed and held.


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

That is cool you saved a bird dog from prison. some pretty good dogs get put down each year at animal shelters so i am glad you were able to save one. 8)


----------

